# I knew it was you fdd



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd i knew it was you and your other asshole moderators and your right i am perfect for a place where there are less shitheads in charge.
I noticed you have been unhappy with me for saying you shouldn't shoot people and that America was wrong to drop 296 cruise missiles on Afghanistan in the first day of the "war on securing oil to power the American war machine for longer and keep Americans in jobs".

So yes you are well right i don't belong here where the main man is a neonazi American patriotic dictator that stifles free speech and hates on people that do not agree with him/them.

You know the kind that hide behind fake net names and try to get people to buy stuff under false pretenses and false names and then justify it by saying they got a good deal anyway.
Or the kind that fund servers and then do or say whatever they like.
I think its called corrupt in it?

As to you posting that goodbye threads from a bunch of wingers,whoo hooo last ditch attempt by you to cover up your own shit and make sure that no one can discuss it or answer you back by closing the thread,pathetic coward that you are after saying bdw couldn't take an insult from a little girl seems like you cant even wait for the insult seems like your the only one making sure that no one can say anything about him!!!

So yes it is cya and we all know that you close the threads so no one else can speak except you,the great one,the one that says its all bullshit,all you do is feed them 100% farm grade nitrogen and the Florida sunshine and a medical license and away you go,that statement in itself is utter crap and you know it as not many people have that option in most parts of the world.

Like you said respect is earned and you don't have mine just because you can grow huge plants in your garden with Florida sun and highly concentrated chemical feeds that are illegal in my country big deal.
And as far as i know 100% farm grade nitrogen is nothing to do with bullshit just a jug of chemicals same as the rest of us

Anyway now you can add my so called pathetic little goodbye thread to the rest of them and i am gonna bet that that is all you will have left in the end,a pile of goodbye threads and an empty server.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

damnnnn?????


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> fdd i knew it was you and your other asshole moderators and your right i am perfect for a place where there are less shitheads in charge.
> I noticed you have been unhappy with me for saying you shouldn't shoot people and that America was wrong to drop 296 cruise missiles on Afghanistan in the first day of the "war on securing oil to power the American war machine for longer and keep Americans in jobs".
> 
> So yes you are well right i don't belong here where the main man is a neonazi American patriotic dictator that stifles free speech and hates on people that do not agree with him/them.
> ...


you, are making shit up. we get about 1 of your kind a month. just comes out of nowhere. 


florida? you need to do some research. like look to the top right of my post. you are proving your own ignorance. carry-on.


no one cares.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

Fucking loser...Why do ppl feel the need to put up sympathy threads like this...Nobody feels sorry for you or gives a shit if you leave...Later

And FDD you come in with the best pics "OH the drama"...That had me cracking up


----------



## Hank (Dec 27, 2007)

Im totally lost

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

Hank said:


> Im totally lost
> 
> Hank.



i am too. all i know is he started about 10 "fuk you" threads. so i killed them all. maybe if he approached things in a mature fashion. once again...he speaks for himself.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Dec 27, 2007)

That was a waste to read


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

he wants me to ban him so he can talk sh*t. watch, he'll start mouthing off some more, bash the site, bash the mods some more whatever he can to get banned. then when he goes to GP he can tell a good hate story. like i said, we get about 1 of these a month.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 27, 2007)

blah,blah,blah..............GOOD BYE !!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> he wants me to ban him so he can talk sh*t. watch, he'll start mouthing off some more, bash the site, bash the mods some more whatever he can to get banned. then when he goes to GP he can tell a good hate story. like i said, we get about 1 of these a month.


WOW how long does it take for all the fdd asskissers to pop up.
Ive told no hate story only the truth.
People can work it out for themselves as they go along and they will.
As for the one a month well what can i say i thought i had been a great contributer to this site until i disagreed with you and skunky and ngt than what do you know,its a piss up,gangitup.org is more like it
Anyway your funny as fuck and if you hadn't deleted everything or locked,closed it as soon as i wrote it none of this would even be happening would it.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stop being such a baby

Whatever


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Dec 27, 2007)

His grammar was horrendous. Gracious, if you're going to go on a rant about free speech you could at least _try _to use it well. Reading through it, I heard the voice of an enraged squirrel in my mind.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on i need to be attacked some more,send in more Americans with their brown lips,i can take everything you got and more.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm canadian... 

Seriously you need to chill... i thought this was a pot website? smoke a bowl and stop crying


----------



## longflight420 (Dec 27, 2007)

who gives a shit I all i know Fdd2blk is a fu#ken bad dude,
first person to always help. as for the crybaby im here to grow not 
for politics even though there is a politics blog.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah natmoon seems like a cool guy to me. i AM NOT TAKING SIDES and thought he grows some nice plants and always has some knowledge to share with noobs like me. i hate to see anyone leave riu.


----------



## Cannabian (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like your the ignorant one, your gonna miss out on good, helpful moderators and besides keep your stupid opinions to yourself. I think you mistake the purpose of this forum. Bet your girl/boy friend is sick of listning to your crying too. boo hoo, buh


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> WOW how long does it take for all the fdd asskissers to pop up.
> Ive told no hate story only the truth.
> People can work it out for themselves as they go along and they will.
> As for the one a month well what can i say i thought i had been a great contributer to this site until i disagreed with you and skunky and ngt than what do you know,its a piss up,gangitup.org is more like it
> Anyway your funny as fuck and if you hadn't deleted everything or locked,closed it as soon as i wrote it none of this would even be happening would it.



what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Come on i need to be attacked some more,send in more Americans with their brown lips,i can take everything you got and more.


Hmm? I have pink lips. Varies on what lipstick I've been wearing.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

He's just looking for sympathy or maybe just attention...If we just ignore him, he'll go away.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah natmoon seems like a cool guy to me. i AM NOT TAKING SIDES and thought he grows some nice plants and always has some knowledge to share with noobs like me. i hate to see anyone leave riu.


Thanks for that mastakoosh,now thats what i call balls,to stand up for the unwelcome guest i.e. me.
As for me continually crying i think that this must be some kind of American insult and it is wasted on me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for that mastakoosh,now thats what i call balls,to stand up for the unwelcome guest i.e. me.
> As for me continually crying i think that this must be some kind of American insult and it is wasted on me.



so now you're an "unwelcome guest"? 

soooooo confused.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Dec 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> He's just looking for sympathy or maybe just attention...If we just ignore him, he'll go away.


Agreed. I couldn't resist a response though.
Didn't he say he moved? Why else would he have come back, if he hates it here so much? Probably couldn't get anyone to respond to him over at the new site he's gone to.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so now you're an "unwelcome guest"?
> 
> soooooo confused.


 Again, it sounds to me like he's just an attention whore.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Again, it sounds to me like he's just an attention whore.


Sorry did you speak oh brownlipped child of fddsmrgreen:


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

Cant We All Just Get Along............


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like natmoon's kid found his dad's web site.


----------



## papajock (Dec 27, 2007)

interesting thread. i never thought about wasting cyber space in such an insignificant way.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Sorry did you speak oh brownlipped child of fddsmrgreen:


Haha, FDD's a cool dude, but I suck up to no man. What does he have to do with any of this, anyways. And this is my last post on this subject, you're getting no more of my attention


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for that mastakoosh,now thats what i call balls,to stand up for the unwelcome guest i.e. me.
> As for me continually crying i think that this must be some kind of American insult and it is wasted on me.


 yeah man i think fdd is a tremendous grower as you appear to be also. in my own experiences you have always treated me with respect and seem like an experienced chill grower also. hope things work out. i like both of you guys.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## DND (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me as natmoon with the same mod. Coincidence? I think not...but whatever, people will continue to kiss his ass because he's a mod and because he grows huge plants. Beware though, first time he gets into one of those power trip modes and feels like censoring you...he can and will. Just imagine once you disagree with him on something. O'well some people get off on having power and abuse it. Time for the "you're tripping, I have no idea what you're talking about" BS. 

Natmoon, I would only say handle this in a PM if/when it happens again...it won't matter much because you still lose ultimately. Just stick around and share you're knowledge with others and ignore him. Works for me.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

fuck, they're on to me.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow.....why does this happen?....its such a waste of electrons and associated oxygen. I have always had decent rapore with both folks.....supportive and helpful? 

the colour of my lips generally matches the last lovely lady that I kissed....never brown though....that's just ugly.


EarthlyPassions said:


> Hmm? I have pink lips. Varies on what lipstick I've been wearing.


yea who woulda thunk? Walk on folks, walk on! 


papajock said:


> interesting thread. i never thought about wasting cyber space in such an insignificant way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

DND said:


> I had the same thing happen to me as natmoon with the same mod. Coincidence? I think not...but whatever, people will continue to kiss his ass because he's a mod and because he grows huge plants. Beware though, first time he gets into one of those power trip modes and feels like censoring you...he can and will. Just imagine once you disagree with him on something. O'well some people get off on having power and abuse it. Time for the "you're tripping, I have no idea what you're talking about" BS.
> 
> Natmoon, I would only say handle this in a PM if/when it happens again...it won't matter much because you still lose ultimately. Just stick around and share you're knowledge with others and ignore him. Works for me.



tell the world, i'm interested.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

and i liked natmoon

i mean... i can understand disagreeing with people here... and not really liking what they have to say...

but why the rant?
why all the insults?

i just want to know what specifically your so mad about nat... i hope thats not too much to ask...

fdd has been somewhat of a fairly good friend to me... i know him to be very kind and generous... he still teaches me more all the time...

he has a sarcastic kinda humor... and jabs at folks just to get them to react... but its all in good fun...

i hope you can calm down some, and not take any of this so seriously...

i mean come on... this is a stoner forum of a bunch of nerds who grow so shitty and some great smoke...

try to enjoy life more... my 2 cents, even if no one cares


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I could contribute to this thread... BUT I have no idea what is going on...

As far as being an ass hole moderator... 

I am always open to criticism... 

iloveyou

OH yeah, and if you think this site has asshole moderators.. JUST go and try the other sites... I belong to 4 other sites.. This site is the most mellow...


----------



## jmac (Dec 27, 2007)

what do u have against americans,the americans who probbaly helped ur country at 1 time or another where ever ur from. what are u the taliban.As for calling everyone fdd ass kissers were just sticking together,you know the war against teroisim


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I wish I could contribute to this thread... BUT I have no idea what is going on...
> 
> As far as being an ass hole moderator...
> 
> ...


 banned on one i have seen lol.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

DND said:


> I had the same thing happen to me as natmoon with the same mod. Coincidence? I think not...but whatever, people will continue to kiss his ass because he's a mod and because he grows huge plants. Beware though, first time he gets into one of those power trip modes and feels like censoring you...he can and will. Just imagine once you disagree with him on something. O'well some people get off on having power and abuse it. Time for the "you're tripping, I have no idea what you're talking about" BS.
> 
> Natmoon, I would only say handle this in a PM if/when it happens again...it won't matter much because you still lose ultimately. Just stick around and share you're knowledge with others and ignore him. Works for me.


Ive lost nothing,whilst we talk shit i have simply tabbed browsed to all of my threads here and saved all of the text in them and saved all of my pms as text now i have done that i am off to greenpassion to start a new grow thread,which of course should be in the grow thread section,but seeing as i grow indoors why cant i have it in the indoor section?
I will tell you why because fdd,skunky or ngt are no longer my friends as i didnt do what i was told bwahahahaha.
Did it this way as who can tell what will be moved or deleted next before i get banned?

Fdd your like a man that beats his wife when she says or does something that he don't like,ie,a typical American backwater hillbilly nazi.
Either way or whatever is actually true you definitely don't stand for freedom of any kind except your own kind and you shut down anything you want to hear.

All in all your just another part of an American nightmare machine lest we forget Gods first law,free will and you do not promote this at all,unless that is,it is something you either agree with or want to hear.
This is not a free site


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd sucks balls and his plants are shit!

Do you see me crying?

*The above statement is false*


Seriously, if you don't like it here, go. There are plenty of other pot forums on the net.

And Also, WHAT THE FUCK is the go with bashing Americans? I'm not American either.

God's first law!? God's not real doofus!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

i'm smo0king way too much good pot. i don't remember sh*t. i guess that memory loss thing is real. consider my post count. imagine how many threads a day i read. i get lost sometimes. i will do my best to PM or post explanations to any future post i edit or delete. i should have done this in the beginning, just for my own piece of mind. sorry i wasn't a perfect mod. i will do better.

i'm shamed.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> banned on one i have seen lol.


YEAH.. that was classic...

DO you know why I got banned?

iloveyou


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Ive lost nothing,whilst we talk shit i have simply tabbed browsed to all of my threads here and saved all of the text in them and saved all of my pms as text now i have done that i am off to greenpassion to start a new grow thread,which of course should be in the grow thread section,but seeing as i grow indoors why cant i have it in the indoor section?
> I will tell you why because fdd,skunky or ngt are no longer my friends as i didnt do what i was told bwahahahaha.
> Did it this way as who can tell what will be moved or deleted next before i get banned?
> 
> ...


WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!!!!!!! Are you telling me this is all because one of your threads got moved to the proper forum it should be in? Hahahahahahahahaha Wow you got some issues, man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Ive lost nothing,whilst we talk shit i have simply tabbed browsed to all of my threads here and saved all of the text in them and saved all of my pms as text now i have done that i am off to greenpassion to start a new grow thread,which of course should be in the grow thread section,but seeing as i grow indoors why cant i have it in the indoor section?
> I will tell you why because fdd,skunky or ngt are no longer my friends as i didnt do what i was told bwahahahaha.
> Did it this way as who can tell what will be moved or deleted next before i get banned?
> 
> ...


 
i appreciate your opinion.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

alright... i'm done... won't even work with logic

fucking babygrows, and videos, and lougrews of the world... just get pissy as fuck and start running there mouths with nothing worth saying being said...


just talking shit for the sake of being noisy... ew


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!!!!!!! Are you telling me this is all because one of your threads got moved to the proper forum it should be in? Hahahahahahahahaha Wow you got some issues, man.



and it wasn't even me that moved it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> YEAH.. that was classic...
> 
> DO you know why I got banned?
> 
> iloveyou


 no man i was wondering though cuz i seen a big ole banned sign underneath your name lol.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Just how many Americans does it take to attack one Englishman?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

I just moved this thread... to the support forum...


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> YEAH.. that was classic...
> 
> DO you know why I got banned?
> 
> iloveyou


i'd love to here...
could you answer in a pm?

sites get funny with they're banning sometimes...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Just how many Americans does it take to attack one Englishman?



had NO idea where you lived until just now. you should get some rest my friend.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I just moved this thread... to the support forum...


Haha oh shit, you don't know how much I'm cracking up right now, GK.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!!!!!!! Are you telling me this is all because one of your threads got moved to the proper forum it should be in? Hahahahahahahahaha Wow you got some issues, man.



I read this after I moved the thread...

BUT i think it is obvious that this thread does not belong in the grow section...

I figured it belonged in the support section.

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I just moved this thread... to the support forum...


That was kind of you
Hows your dvd sales doing?
That picture isnt copyrighted by any chance is it?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Haha oh shit, you don't know how much I'm cracking up right now, GK.


laughter is GREAT... i hope you piss your panties


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> That was kind of you
> Hows your dvd sales doing?
> That picture isnt copyrighted by any chance is it?



Hey bro, 

Sales are great! thanks for asking.
Copyrighted? Not sure.. i hope not...

wait, .... Didn't you make the picture?

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> had NO idea where you lived until just now. you should get some rest my friend.


Another lie?
Seeing as i told you before


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> That was kind of you
> Hows your dvd sales doing?
> That picture isnt copyrighted by any chance is it?


i can't wait to buy a few copies of it for me and my friends...


... you haven't got yours [email protected]?!?

gk i saw your book sold out at borders this xmas quite early...
hope its doing you well


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Another lie?
> Seeing as i told you before



got me again.


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> That was kind of you
> Hows your dvd sales doing?
> That picture isnt copyrighted by any chance is it?


Copyrighting material is extremely expensive. So I highly doubt a picture Garden Knowm has used would be copyrighted unless it belonged to a wealthy company or person, which i would assume, your not.

Fuck off already?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *iblazethatkush*
> _WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!!!!!!! Are you telling me this is all because one of your threads got moved to the proper forum it should be in? Hahahahahahahahaha Wow you got some issues, man._


Thas right distort the truth


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i'd love to here...
> could you answer in a pm?
> 
> sites get funny with they're banning sometimes...



I don't know why I got banned either? I had 4000 or 6000 posts.. something crazy.. and I had been a member for years... They let me put a link to my website..

See More Buds - Grow Marijuana DVD


and then, the site was sold and there was some concerns about my link...

Then I was banned for 7 days 

When I questioned the banning, I was banned again...

and then I questioned it again.. and they booted me OFF for LIFE 

iloveyou

I was told that I am not allowed to questions the moderators in a public forum.. but I was not getting response in PMs...



I don't KNOW what happened to NATMOON... but I suspect I know how he feels... When yo are part of a community and you get an unexpected surprise.. IT can hurt and be very frustrating... 


I was frustrated for SURE...

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Home_Grown said:


> Copyrighting material is extremely expensive. So I highly doubt a picture Garden Knowm has used would be copyrighted unless it belonged to a wealthy company or person, which i would assume, your not.
> 
> Fuck off already?


I made the picture you dumb asskisser


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

damn i wish i didn't have work in the morning... i'm beat and am going to bed... and in the morning this threads gonna be 10 pages longer and a bitch to catch up on... but will be a funny read i'm sure


good night all...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Another lie?
> Seeing as i told you before



truthfully. you may have told me 100 times. i don't pay attention sometimes. it's not like i deal with anyone else all day. sorry. i'll start writing this sh*t down. 

i need a "mod check sheet". any help? things i need to know and do. i ask so i can better the expectations that y'all have of me. thanks.


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 27, 2007)

No shit faggot. Doesn't mean it's copyrighted!

Statutory damages of $150,000 (or more, and attorney fees) for willful infringement can be obtained if published works are registered within three months, or unpublished works are registered before they are infringed.

Did you register the image is copyright? No, i think not, dumb fuck.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> truthfully. you may have told me 100 times. i don't pay attention sometimes. it's not like i deal with anyone else all day. sorry. i'll start writing this sh*t down.
> 
> i need a "mod check sheet". any help? things i need to know and do. i ask so i can better the expectations that y'all have of me. thanks.


Move *every* thread where it should be or stop whining you knob i mean mod


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> I made the picture you dumb asskisser



A great picture too! THANKS AGAIN...

And I have gone to your site and listened to your music.. which I also enjoy.

iloveyou


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 27, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> damn i wish i didn't have work in the morning... i'm beat and am going to bed... and in the morning this threads gonna be 10 pages longer and a bitch to catch up on... but will be a funny read i'm sure
> 
> 
> good night all...


Yeah me too, good night, man. I'll be back too this shit is too funny.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I don't know why I got banned either? I had 4000 or 6000 posts.. something crazy.. and I had been a member for years... They let me put a link to my website..
> 
> See More Buds - Grow Marijuana DVD
> 
> ...


 now that is a nazi regime. no wonder i dont spend much time there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Move *every* thread where it should be or stop whining you knob i mean mod



you still don't get it. i didn't moved your thread.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

Instead of fighting lets all take the time to look at my pretty dogs....

My dogs ( so cute )


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

i'm whining?


----------



## Hank (Dec 27, 2007)

Im still Lost And now there is fish in the subject matter. Man this weed i got is pretty good.................

Hank.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Home_Grown said:


> No shit faggot. Doesn't mean it's copyrighted!


Everything that i do is copyrighted actually,now wipe the brown from your lips get a life and stop kissing asses before you get sore lips.
As a final note,i gave the picture to gk freely and resigned my copyright in text to her.
The copyright joke was to do with the original thread that the picture came from and nothing to do with the spiteful assumption that you assumed when you went of halfcocked in your ass kissing mission


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Hank said:


> Im still Lost And now there is fish in the subject matter. Man this weed i got is pretty good.................
> 
> Hank.


 glick in the hizz-ouse lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Everything that i do is copyrighted actually,now wipe the brown from your lips get a life and stop kissing asses before you get sore lips.
> As a final note,i gave the picture to gk freely and resigned my copyright in text to her.
> The copyright joke was to do with the original thread that the picture came from and nothing to do with the spiteful assumption that you assumed when you went of halfcocked in your ass kissing mission


her? you really do need to do some research.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

send me a link to the thread.. maybe I moved it?

when was it moved.. ?

SKUNK and NGT are much better about keeping the site clean and organized...

I am afraid to ask...

BUt NAT.. what does it matter if your thread was moved? and IF it really upsets you, I think it can be moved back..

I can't think of any reasons a thread would be moved other than, it is in the wrong forum.. or if it is a double POST....

Please read my posts with a friendly voice.. I am noty angry or trying to ruffle your feathers.. just want to help bring some clarit to this situation..

YES, I am very good friends with FDD, on the site and off the site... You would really like him if you met him in person.. he is an enjoyable cat to hang out with... we are all just people...

iloveyou

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> her? you really do need to do some research.


Sorry if i offended but i am not American and i had heard that *she* was like the martha stewart of growing
If its a man how can he be like a woman???


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

i love you natmoon. i really do.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Sorry if i offended but i am not American and i had heard that *she* was like the martha stewart of growing
> If its a man how can he be like a woman???


cuz we're all just people


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

There's a great video of my ass..

SeeMoreBuds

look at the most recent blog entry..

lol

iloveyou - I write like woman... so I am confused as a woman...and I am ok with this and do not always correct people... 

That does not happen in face to face encounters... iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Sorry if i offended but i am not American and i had heard that *she* was like the martha stewart of growing
> If its a man how can he be like a woman???



now that i think about it......knowing him the way i do......yeah, you could say martha stewart. 


i love you gk


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> There's a great video of my ass..
> 
> SeeMoreBuds
> 
> ...



you feel like man too me.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you feel like man too me.


that's what your mom said


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Well on the note that it wasn't even fdd that moved my thread what more can i say except that i apologize to fdd.
I am sorry that i accused you of doing it fdd,you were the only mod logged in as far as i could see.

I feel like i am being spied on and victimized.
Why are my pms already read when i haven't even looked at them???
Why are my "My Rollitup" subscriptions already read when i get there?

Why move my seedlings that are grown indoors and leave trentons60 plant grow for instance???

Why?

Why only move my thread and no one elses?

Anyway if i have wrongly accused you of this factor then i am wrong fdd and if i had assumed wrongly that you were an American neonazi hillbilly then i am also sorry but i am seriously pissed with this feeling like i am being spied on and singled out.

Maybe your patriotism just translates that way to me in this crude text because i am antiwar.

Anyway i am all for justice and if gk says you didn't do it and you say it i accept that and say that i am sorry for falsely accusing you


----------



## jmac (Dec 27, 2007)

hey garden knowm i dont think its the writing but maybe the avatar

peace Jmac


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

jmac said:


> hey garden knowm i dont think its the writing but maybe the avatar
> 
> peace Jmac


 why you steal my pic holmes?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Anyway i am all for justice and if gk says you didn't do it and you say it i accept that and say that i am sorry for falsely accusing you


Ummm.... if i said that FDD did not do it.. then I am mistaken.. cause I have no idea who did "IT"

I am not even sure what "IT" is... 

What I was trying to say... FDD is an easy person to talk to and this does not have to GO to such an angry level... I know that FDD and MYself try to accommodate the members.. and neither of us like to see you so upset...

FYI-
as far as I KNOW, WE do NOT have the ability to read your PMs ... Only RIU has that access... I know because I tried to read somebodies PMs who I suspected was selling clones from the site.. and I was unable to get into the acccount..

I have requested this power.. I have actually requested absolute POWER....... but I did not get it.... 

anyway... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 27, 2007)

jmac said:


> hey garden knowm i dont think its the writing but maybe the avatar
> 
> peace Jmac



you think it is the earings?

thanks for the insite 

lovelovelove


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

It could be the i love you after every post.

I love you toooooooo


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 27, 2007)

or the beating of the kak in the sea of cortez......hahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Well on the note that it wasn't even fdd that moved my thread what more can i say except that i apologize to fdd.
> I am sorry that i accused you of doing it fdd,you were the only mod logged in as far as i could see.
> 
> I feel like i am being spied on and victimized.
> ...



i'm antiwar.


i truly didn't move it. did you know you can log on as invisible. i'm not saying someone did. that just sounds paranoid. but somehow you can. i don't know how but i've seen people posting who weren't logged on. 

if someone has been into your private info this is a big concern. for all of us. this is something that we should look into. like GK mentioned we don't hold those powers. there is only one person. i'm sure he will look into it for you.

i accept and appreciate your apology.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> It could be the i love you after every post.
> 
> I love you toooooooo



yeah, that's what I was guessing

iloveyou


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yeah, that's what I was guessing
> 
> iloveyou


i love you 2


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 28, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> or the beating of the kak in the sea of cortez......hahahaha




that was a precious moment for sure!!!

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm antiwar.
> 
> 
> i truly didn't move it. did you know you can log on as invisible. i'm not saying someone did. that just sounds paranoid. but somehow you can. i don't know how but i've seen people posting who weren't logged on.
> ...


Well when i first joined all of my unread subscriptions were in dark red if i hadn't read them and now this isn't the case subscriptions that i know i haven't read are light red???

I have checked my pc and it says that every port is closed and that my pc was unhackable and that i had a perfect 100% stealth rating and that my pc appears not to even exist.
No one else touches my pc has even guest access,pc is pass phrase protected.

So anyway i changed my passwords for my pc,changed the networks name and numbers bot scanned,virus scanned,hack scanned,changed my riu password as well and it still happens every day.
So anyway i am paranoid and angry right now and i admit that i am flailing blindly at anyone that might be doing something or not

Anyway after reading back through the old threads to find my old fdd argument were we had fallen out over the war i see that it wasn't even you that i had it with
So once again i say sorry about that,i dunno why i thought it was you.
You do use high quality nitro though


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Well when i first joined all of my unread subscriptions were in dark red if i hadn't read them and now this isn't the case subscriptions that i know i haven't read are light red???
> 
> I have checked my pc and it says that every port is closed and that my pc was unhackable and that i had a perfect 100% stealth rating and that my pc appears not to even exist.
> No one else touches my pc has even guest access,pc is pass phrase protected.
> ...




this is why i do my best not to ban people. more often than not it works out.


if there are new postings in the subscribed threads, then yes, they should be bold.


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Everything that i do is copyrighted actually,now wipe the brown from your lips get a life and stop kissing asses before you get sore lips.
> As a final note,i gave the picture to gk freely and resigned my copyright in text to her.
> The copyright joke was to do with the original thread that the picture came from and nothing to do with the spiteful assumption that you assumed when you went of halfcocked in your ass kissing mission


Hah! Just cos you SAY it's copyrighted, doesn't actually MEAN it IS copyrighted. Ass kisser? I don't even know fdd nor have I spoken to him, fuckface.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

Home_Grown said:


> Hah! Just cos you SAY it's copyrighted, doesn't actually MEAN it IS copyrighted. Ass kisser? I don't even know fdd nor have I spoken to him, fuckface.


hi, my names fdd. how are you?


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm very well thank you fdd. I just harvested


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

They are definitely,for the most part anyway not bold unfortunately,there are always some that have been read.

I had wondered if i was being watched to make sure that i didn't try to sell seeds to anyone which is fair enough but i haven't done that anyway.
The one person that i was going to send some seeds for free told me that it was bad for riu to have that happen here and that sending seeds even for free helped to get stuff shut down so i didn't ever send them to him.

Anyway hopefully we can move on from this argument,i do have a bad temper and i say nasty things once ive lost it and i usually always regret them as i am now.

I will continue to post my seed pics in the grow journal threads if thats ok with you but until whoever has access to my account goes away i think i will always have my back up a bit,its like knowing that someone you may not be able to trust has the keys to your house.

I have signed up to greenpassion out of anger and paranoia so i will honour my agreements there as well as here and carry on with the grow thread in both forums


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

Home_Grown said:


> I'm very well thank you fdd. I just harvested


Maybe this is why you have a limited capacity at the moment


----------



## Home_Grown (Dec 28, 2007)

Seriously natmoon, I have read quite a few of your posts in the past month. Your a good guy with a wealth of knowledge.

Why throw all this away over some misunderstanding(s)?

I say ass-kiss and make up


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if you know it or not but if you click a subscribed thread it will still be on the list but it wont be dark.

I hope this is whats happening.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I'm not sure if you know it or not but if you click a subscribed thread it will still be on the list but it wont be dark.
> 
> I hope this is whats happening.



i was gonna say that. i kinda hinted. i hope it wasn't that simple.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gonna say that. i kinda hinted. i hope it wasn't that simple.



It is really simple, but better to ask and make sure then to wonder of that is whats going on.


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm gonna be a dick and add my two sense. I have spoken with fdd and natmoon on many occasions. I have received great advice that was very helpful from both of these guys. I have also had disagreements with both of them, but I still respect them both greatly. As I do every one else on this site for that matter. One of the great things about this site is the disagreements. You can learn a lot from a disagreement, because both side will try there hardest to get the point across, and that to me is when the most comes out. I would hate to see any one leave this site. If you can not agree to disagree with one's view's, point's, or personality. Then it would be best to just ignore one another and keep insults to one's self. I have received much support and help on this site and would hate to see knowledge wasted on a fight that that will not have a positive educational outcome.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

Unfortunately i am not that retarded and when i am not programming pcs,i am programming synthesizers,so i expect that when i click "My Rollitup" and it has stuff that has had posts that are in light red even though i have not read them in any way shape of form that they probably have been sniffed into already.

Anyway last night was a bad night for me,massive migraine,topped with pure anger and frustration.
I have learnt that mods can read all of your subscriptions and get into everything thats your except apparently pms so its either admin or some haxing gimp,but its definitely happening.

I have decided that i no longer care that i have the proverbial rats in my system and i aint going to let it bring me down.
Whoever is messing with me and my stuff,hear this,karmas a real bitch,even worse than me and its coming for you


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey Nat...got up and had to read through all this....sorry to hear of your frustrations......I'm glad this got worked out. I was a little floored at first.

And your last comment - totally - karma can be a bitch - and this bitch she's warming up to an ass-whooping ... they'll get theirs! cheers man!



natmoon said:


> Unfortunately i am not that retarded and when i am not programming pcs,i am programming synthesizers,so i expect that when i click "My Rollitup" and it has stuff that has had posts that are in light red even though i have not read them in any way shape of form that they probably have been sniffed into already.
> 
> Anyway last night was a bad night for me,massive migraine,topped with pure anger and frustration.
> I have learnt that mods can read all of your subscriptions and get into everything thats your except apparently pms so its either admin or some haxing gimp,but its definitely happening.
> ...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not American, English like you, I have absolutely no idea what your doing bringing me into any shit you have, this isn't the first time you have done it either.


Leave me out of your dirty laundry please natmoon.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'm not American, English like you, I have absolutely no idea what your doing bringing me into any shit you have, this isn't the first time you have done it either.
> 
> 
> Leave me out of your dirty laundry please natmoon.


All of this anger was directed at the only mods that i know,aka yourself,fdd or skunky.
I now also know that gk is a mod but i didn't then.

Its all irrelevant now anyway and i have no wish to discuss this matter anymore with anyone.
I apologize to anyone that i wrongly accused or offended in my anger


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> All of this anger was directed at the only mods that i know,aka yourself,fdd or skunky.
> I now also know that gk is a mod but i didn't then.
> 
> Its all irrelevant know anyway and i have no wish to discuss this matter anymore with anyone.
> I apologize to anyone that i wrongly accused or offended in my anger



GOOD DEAL,

After I read NGT response I thought it was gonna start back up again.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

Wasn't me... If it was, I hope you know I'd just say so...

You seem a little paranoid nat'... again. Why would there be a conspiracy against you nat'? What are you up to?

Why would you be afraid that your pm's are being read? What would it matter?

Are you a secret agent?


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Are you a secret agent?



secret AGENT MAN
secret agent man

they've given you a number and they've taken away your name!!!


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> he wants me to ban him so he can talk sh*t. watch, he'll start mouthing off some more, bash the site, bash the mods some more whatever he can to get banned. then when he goes to GP he can tell a good hate story. like i said, we get about 1 of these a month.


why are you letting this thread go on just close it the guy is a asshole we know this site is great thats why we are here. Just ban him, who gives a shit if he goes somewhere else and talks shit, less assholes on here


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Unfortunately i am not that retarded and when i am not programming pcs,i am programming synthesizers,so i expect that when i click "My Rollitup" and it has stuff that has had posts that are in light red even though i have not read them in any way shape of form that they probably have been sniffed into already.
> 
> Anyway last night was a bad night for me,massive migraine,topped with pure anger and frustration.
> I have learnt that mods can read all of your subscriptions and get into everything thats your except apparently pms so its either admin or some haxing gimp,but its definitely happening.
> ...


dont you think as moderators that they could leave it to where you wouldnt know they where in there. sounds like you got some othere problem. leave the site we dont need your kind here.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> why are you letting this thread go on just close it the guy is a asshole we know this site is great thats why we are here. Just ban him, who gives a shit if he goes somewhere else and talks shit, less assholes on here



What is your problem, he apologized and FDD forgave him. Now you have to get over it.

He has dropped it.
FDD has dropped it.
Now you have to drop it and every1 can move on.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> What is your problem, he apologized and FDD forgave him. Now you have to get over it.
> 
> He has dropped it.
> FDD has dropped it.
> Now you have to drop it and every1 can move on.


Here, Here. Fuck the drama. It's over. Let's all forget about it and move on.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Here, Here. Fuck the drama. It's over. Let's all forget about it and move on.


Why are you telling me for?

That was directed at the guy still talking about banning natmoon.

I'm tryin to keep the drama from starting back up.


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> What is your problem, he apologized and FDD forgave him. Now you have to get over it.
> 
> He has dropped it.
> FDD has dropped it.
> Now you have to drop it and every1 can move on.


my bad i didnt read the whole post b4 i posted that. Guess i jumped the gun


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

No problem, I am just tryin to keep the shit from going on.....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Why are you telling me for?
> 
> That was directed at the guy still talking about banning natmoon.
> 
> I'm tryin to keep the drama from starting back up.


 I know. That's why I said, Here here. I was agreeing with you....Uh oh I feel another dramafest coming on. LoL j/k


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree i just wanted it to end and know that fdd has the power to drop a thread i have had him do it for one of mine that i wrote out of anger


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 28, 2007)

leave the drama for the soaps and talk showes


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> dont you think as moderators that they could leave it to where you wouldnt know they where in there. sounds like you got some othere problem. leave the site we dont need your kind here.


All though i don't wish to revive an old argument i am interested in exactly what you think my kind is


----------



## Cannabian (Dec 30, 2007)

The obscure moon lighting an obscure world of things that would never be quite expressed...
...the moon is a character created for the complex inditing of the rare thing we all are, multiple and unique...
...the Arctic moonlight seemed illusive, faint, more mist than moon...
...in the sun or the deceptive moonlight ...

now everyone just play nice


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

Cannabian said:


> The obscure moon lighting an obscure world of things that would never be quite expressed...
> ...the moon is a character created for the complex inditing of the rare thing we all are, multiple and unique...
> ...the Arctic moonlight seemed illusive, faint, more mist than moon...
> ...in the sun or the deceptive moonlight ...
> ...





ah, the moon.......


----------

